# Sweet flavored gel from Wal-Mart



## DYI hunting (Oct 5, 2005)

I setup my Moultrie camera in the thick part of the woods.  To help lure deer in front of the camera, I put out some thick gel stuff that is susposed to smell like persimmons.  This stuff is susposed to draw in deer and they lick it up till its gone.  I can't remember the brand name.

Well, I just checked the pictures I got from the camera last night.  There were 4 does in them from two seperate mornings.  The thing is they stayed around awhile in front of the camera, but never touched the sweet gel.  One of the pictures has all 4 almost huddled up together, right on top of the sweet gel.  I think the smell might have brought them in to the area, but I don't know why they didn't touch it.

Anyone had luck with this stuff?


----------



## captainhook (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe they were freaking out because they smelled persimmons but couldn't find any.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 6, 2005)

They might have been.  Who knows, but it sure drew them in.  It's considered baiting, so I can't use it for hunting.  But to get them in front of the camera, it works great!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Banks........*

I tried that stuff a couple of years ago.............

The deer just never got on it.........

The deer cocaine was a whole lot better ........The deer reaaly seem to like that stuff.......


----------



## Killdee (Oct 7, 2005)

I used it on cam setups this spring along with other stuff.They were all over it.
KD


----------



## gtaff (Oct 8, 2005)

So is that stuff baiting or not


----------



## Killdee (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, anything not disolved in the ground can be consitered baiting.I use it from march till early aug.in some of my mineral licks and for trail cam lures.
KD


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 11, 2005)

It,s called buck jam and I tried the wild berry and had no luck .   Smells like cough surrup to me.


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 13, 2005)

Why would this be considered baiting? This stuff is a scent attractant and is not made as a food source or supplement. Using this is no different than using Tinks 69, Trails End 307, or other similar scent attractants. I use an estrous gel from James Valley Scents, and even though a deer may lick the gel, that in itself does not make it a food source. 
If using this is considered baiting, then all types of liquid or gel scent attractants would fall within the same category? Right or wrong?


----------



## Killdee (Oct 13, 2005)

This stuff is a salt/mineral lick attractant not a scent lure and they do eat/lick it.
KD


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 15, 2005)

Maybe we're talking about two different things. The stuff I have is called Buck Snort and it is a thick liquid (not really a gel). The bottle specifically states that it is a scent attractant. The scents I have are persimmon and apple, and they smell just like they say. The bottle also says that there is no nutritional value to the scent and has a bad taste.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, the stuff were talking about comes in a gallon jug and deer do lick and eat it.
KD


----------



## gtaff (Oct 16, 2005)

quailchaser, 
I just got the stuff you are talking about.  Have you had any success with yours.  I ussed mind for the first time this weekend and no sucess.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Oct 16, 2005)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Yeah, anything not disolved in the ground can be consitered baiting.I use it from march till early aug.in some of my mineral licks and for trail cam lures.
> KD



Not disolved in the ground:
Does that mean that the Deer  Cocaine is legal to hunt over since it is disolved in the ground?


----------



## Harvester (Oct 16, 2005)

fasn8nmom said:
			
		

> Not disolved in the ground:
> Does that mean that the Deer Cocaine is legal to hunt over since it is disolved in the ground?


From how I understand. YES


----------



## Jamie Jainniney (Oct 17, 2005)

I use Buck Snort Gel  (Sweet Corn)--- It's not a bait!!  There is no nutritional value to it, just like Tinks Gel, so no baiting problem.  If you supplement corn thru the summer, and pull all of your feeders out before season - THIS STUFF WORKS GREAT GETTING THEM CLOSE!!!


----------



## Jamie Jainniney (Oct 17, 2005)

Almost forgot....  If you decide to try it - Put it on a branch high enough that they can't reach it.  If they figure out where the smell is and learn that nothing is there - it's a wasted point.  ALSO, this stuff works great as a cover scent.....


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 18, 2005)

gtaff,
I only tried it one time, which is not enough to really form an opinion. I normally would not buy a product like this, but the wife gave it to me as a gift. She gave me the apple scent and persimmon scent. I'll use it throughout the season then decide if it is worth anything or not.


----------

